# Kimbo Slice Band Wagon.



## SouthernMan (Sep 23, 2008)

Is there anyone left on the Kimbo Slice ban wagon. If you are still on the BanWagon comment here. I want to here your excuses and future predictions. Just so in the future I can say I told you so once again......:cheeky4:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

:confused02:Yeah it is actually called a bandwagon aka copycat behavior. Banwagon would suggest banishing. Or banning.


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

Clearly if Kimbo had been able to prepare for Petruzelli he would have won. I know personally that Kimbo had not trained at all for his opponent to punch him in the face, so it was such a shock when Seth punched him in the face.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

That was definitely a tactic Ken has not used in quite some time. Although Kimbo probably did know the proper way not to get hurt while punching his opponent in the face because that is Ken's main attack approach of late. Hope that his face beats the oppponents hand before he loses consciousness.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

Kimbo will rise again destroying ken shamrock and fighting rotten rob in a superfight which leads to hell forming on earth, tidal waves 1000 feet high will destroy everything in its path creating new formations in the land..... which look shockingly like kimbo slice. 

As the time clock starts to get closer and closer tot he end of rd 3 volcanoes erupt shooting soot and fire all over the lands..... which oddly enough form the body hair of the kimbo land formations. 

Rotten robs leg kicks have no effect on kimbo as at the one second mark GOD HIMSELF appears through the smoke and haze and clouds and utters KIMBO.... FINISH HIM. Kimbo tears the heart out of robs chest mortal kombat style and throws it into the new ocean of soot water dead bodies and hellfire...... so for the love of god stop watching elitexc.


----------



## SouthernMan (Sep 23, 2008)

Lotus said:


> Kimbo will rise again destroying ken shamrock and fighting rotten rob in a superfight which leads to hell forming on earth, tidal waves 1000 feet high will destroy everything in its path creating new formations in the land..... which look shockingly like kimbo slice.
> 
> As the time clock starts to get closer and closer tot he end of rd 3 volcanoes erupt shooting soot and fire all over the lands..... which oddly enough form the body hair of the kimbo land formations.
> 
> Rotten robs leg kicks have no effect on kimbo as at the one second mark GOD HIMSELF appears through the smoke and haze and clouds and utters KIMBO.... FINISH HIM. Kimbo tears the heart out of robs chest mortal kombat style and throws it into the new ocean of soot water dead bodies and hellfire...... so for the love of god stop watching elitexc.


Amazing forecast of the future. Nice Man. Nice...:thumb02:


----------



## SouthernMan (Sep 23, 2008)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> :confused02:Yeah it is actually called a bandwagon aka copycat behavior. Banwagon would suggest banishing. Or banning.


Ok thanks for that. I will polish up my language. You are correct... Bandwagon.....:thumb02:


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> :confused02:Yeah it is actually called a bandwagon aka copycat behavior. Banwagon would suggest banishing. Or banning.


I'm on the Kimbo Banwagon.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Hett said:


> Clearly if Kimbo had been able to prepare for Petruzelli he would have won. I know personally that Kimbo had not trained at all for his opponent to punch him in the face, so it was such a shock when Seth punched him in the face.


Obviously no one else uses a jab. There was no way to prepare for a jab to the face. I know Elite XC will use the Kimbo took the fight on short notice excuse, but now that everyone knows kimbo doesn't have a chin he's going to keep getting knocked out.


----------



## Entity (Aug 18, 2008)

Lotus said:


> Kimbo will rise again destroying ken shamrock and fighting rotten rob in a superfight which leads to hell forming on earth, tidal waves 1000 feet high will destroy everything in its path creating new formations in the land..... which look shockingly like kimbo slice.
> 
> As the time clock starts to get closer and closer tot he end of rd 3 volcanoes erupt shooting soot and fire all over the lands..... which oddly enough form the body hair of the kimbo land formations.
> 
> Rotten robs leg kicks have no effect on kimbo as at the one second mark GOD HIMSELF appears through the smoke and haze and clouds and utters KIMBO.... FINISH HIM. Kimbo tears the heart out of robs chest mortal kombat style and throws it into the new ocean of soot water dead bodies and hellfire...... so for the love of god stop watching elitexc.


And that, is your ripple of evil!


----------



## SouthernMan (Sep 23, 2008)

Hett said:


> I'm on the Kimbo Banwagon.


I dont want Kimbo banned. I would perfer to watch him humiliate himself and his fans by losing to other unranked fighters....:mistress01:


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

lmao.... awesome shout out for that show +rep for that one budday


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

No matter how many times Kimbo gets KTFO, he still is the face and saviour of MMA. My ass is glued to his wagon.:thumb02:


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Hett said:


> Clearly if Kimbo had been able to prepare for Petruzelli he would have won. I know personally that Kimbo had not trained at all for his opponent to punch him in the face, so it was such a shock when Seth punched him in the face.


lol thats funny, I guy not expecting to be punched in a fight :thumb02:


----------



## MHughesbestever (May 15, 2007)

wafb said:


> No matter how many times Kimbo gets KTFO, he still is the face and saviour of MMA. My ass is glued to his wagon.:thumb02:


Saviour of MMA :confused02:


----------



## Clivey (May 28, 2007)

Yeee Dude Ban Kimbo Slice!!! 4everr


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Lotus said:


> Kimbo will rise again destroying ken shamrock and fighting rotten rob in a superfight which leads to hell forming on earth, tidal waves 1000 feet high will destroy everything in its path creating new formations in the land..... which look shockingly like kimbo slice.
> 
> As the time clock starts to get closer and closer tot he end of rd 3 volcanoes erupt shooting soot and fire all over the lands..... which oddly enough form the body hair of the kimbo land formations.
> 
> Rotten robs leg kicks have no effect on kimbo as at the one second mark GOD HIMSELF appears through the smoke and haze and clouds and utters KIMBO.... FINISH HIM. Kimbo tears the heart out of robs chest mortal kombat style and throws it into the new ocean of soot water dead bodies and hellfire...... so for the love of god stop watching elitexc.


This is brilliant visionary poetry. But where else am I going to be able to see chick fights for free?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Hett said:


> Clearly if Kimbo had been able to prepare for Petruzelli he would have won. I know personally that Kimbo had not trained at all for his opponent to punch him in the face, so it was such a shock when Seth punched him in the face.


 
Thats funny cuz Kimbo said he really wasnt changing his game plan up too much for Seth.......:confused02:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

screenamesuck said:


> lol thats funny, I guy not expecting to be punched in a fight :thumb02:


 
Hillarious....


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm on the kimbo banwagon. I say we ban him from fighting forever.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

I dont know if its sad or awesome that the Carano fight was the fotn. 

Kimbo getting killed by of all people Seth ******* P was the most hilarious thing Ive ever seen in my life. All the casuals at the bar were talking about how Kimbo was gonna kill Ken and then Seth and to see their faces was probably one of the best moments for me watching an MMA event. 

No matter what happens thank you Elitexc, thank you.

Oh and can Ninja be the stupidest fighter ever? I mean the guys got the skills but he just seems to like to walk into cages and take a huge dump in the center of it. Put your hands up kid.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

Kimbo fo life DaWg, Dat guy wit da pink hur jus got lucky,
and dat dumazz ref stopped it way early,
If dat dumazz ref dint stop it kimbo wuda got up and clock seth wit one of punches and strait ko'ed dat mafuka.

so quite yal bashin mang.


----------



## trey_trey (May 8, 2008)

the only salvation now for elitexc is a over hyped rematch for kimbo vs. seth. dana white can put the final nail in the coffin by offering seth a fat contract to bring him back to the ufc. by doing this he can show the world that great fighters dont belong in elitexc (even though we all know seth cant hang in the ufc, but could still beat down kimbo)! also it would make $kala offer seth even more money to stay for the overhyped rematch. either way seth gets a retirement fund and elite gets shut down for good. i want to see this happen! btw, i wonder how much seth made for that fight? hmmmmmm…..


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

the last fight carano was in with elite it was fotn it didn't suprise me that once again she was in a fotn, compared to all the other fights i mean arlovskis fight had the potential for bloodbath written all over it, while it was a good fight, the women once again show how high they can rise when it's needed.


----------



## brief (Nov 19, 2006)

The dude has no chin. Now that's funny. He looks like he could take a beating. I guess he's just a big softy inside.


----------



## JasonC (Nov 19, 2006)

Right before the fight started I was thinking, "Man I'd love to see Arlovski destroy this dude". After that 14 seconds it would be a disgrace to Arlovski to put him in that fight.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

brief said:


> The dude has no chin. Now that's funny. He looks like he could take a beating. I guess he's just a big softy inside.


Yeah, because the way you look says a lot about how well you can fight. :confused02:

If you saw GSP, BJ Penn, Anderson Silva, or Fedor on the street without knowing who they were, you would probably think you could kick their ass.

Chuck's not even a scary looking guy on the street. Just when he makes those funny faces for staredowns.

The only dudes that I can think of that look as scary as they actually are is probably Arlovski and Wand.


----------



## JasonC (Nov 19, 2006)

Lesnar would scare the shit out of me on the streets too.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

JasonC said:


> Lesnar would scare the shit out of me on the streets too.


Not knowing his skill set, I would dismiss him as slow on the street and wouldn't be very fearful. I would be wrong. 

Another thing that I would think hasn't been shown whether or not to be true:
Just because you're a big dude doesn't mean you can take a punch.

However, I didn't think of Brock before. Good call.


----------



## Tepang (Sep 17, 2008)

I could easily beat kimbo lol im 180 pounds soaking wet lmao people think just bc hes black and ghetto he can fite


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Lotus said:


> the last fight carano was in with elite it was fotn it didn't suprise me that once again she was in a fotn, compared to all the other fights i mean arlovskis fight had the potential for bloodbath written all over it, while it was a good fight, the women once again show how high they can rise when it's needed.


I'm thrilled someone else thought this. I'd rep you but I already did.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

MHughesbestever said:


> Saviour of MMA :confused02:


He brought MMA into the mainstream. CBS wouldn't have signed the tv deal if they didn't know Kimbo is the next big thing.:thumb02:


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I rather liked seeing someone get KO'ed by a jab. Let him fight some more!


----------



## mtt_c (Jun 15, 2008)

Yeah, because the way you look says a lot about how well you can fight. :confused02:

Dude, didn't you just get into an argument with someone else on another topic? Big mfer with a badass beard and looks like he's on the Offensive line for the Giants-the comment that he looks like he could take a beating was legit.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

wafb said:


> He brought MMA into the mainstream. CBS wouldn't have signed the tv deal if they didn't know Kimbo is the next big thing.:thumb02:


I don't think that MMA isn't mainstream. I think MMA has been mainstream long before it was on CBS. Most people who follow sports knew who Chuck Liddell and Tito Ortiz were long before there was Kimbo. Even if it was true, is Kimbo really the one that you want to bring Kimbo to the mainstream.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> This is brilliant visionary poetry. But where else am I going to be able to see chick fights for free?


At your local bar. :thumb02:



stitch1z said:


> Yeah, because the way you look says a lot about how well you can fight. :confused02:
> 
> If you saw GSP, BJ Penn, Anderson Silva, or Fedor on the street without knowing who they were, you would probably think you could kick their ass.
> 
> ...


For the record I don't think I could beat anyone's ass, but these guys you mentioned were not the best examples. Fedor is 240 and that is bigger than most people. Silva is tall and pretty strong. He is intimidating. GSP is probably in the best shape of most MMA guys. If you are going to mention shockingly talented potential assbeaters in disguise as pussies then the conversation shoudl start and end with KenFlo and J-Lau.



rockybalboa25 said:


> I don't think that MMA isn't mainstream. I think MMA has been mainstream long before it was on CBS. Most people who follow sports knew who Chuck Liddell and Tito Ortiz were long before there was Kimbo. Even if it was true, is Kimbo really the one that you want to bring Kimbo to the mainstream.


I don't think people recognizing the names of Chuck Liddell and Tito really qualifies MMA as mainstream. I also think WAFB was being sarcastic hence the smiley with the thumb in the air. That was attached to both his posts as well. And also, if MMA becoming mainstream is done by Kimbo, so be it, the more the better. 

Football was a deadly sport until Walter Camp got his hands on it. Probably considered a big pansy for making all these rules, but definitely a great contributor to the sport. Not saying Kimbo is any of those things though.


----------

